# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Վիտամիններ

## Սուրենիքս

Ահա և այն, 
ես օգտագործում եմ *ԴԻՆԱՄԻԶԱՆ* վիտամիններ, հենց էնպէս պրոֆիլակտիկ խմում եմ, բայց կասկածում եմ որ ճիշտ եմ հետեվում կանոնները եվ  ժամանակը :
երբեմն խմում եմ առավոտները, երբեմն երբ պատահի, երբեմն ել չեմ ընդունում:

Ճիշտ է որ 10 օրից ավել պետք չի ընդունել ?

Ինչ վիտամիններն են նախընտրելի? 
ինչ ֆիրմաների ?
ինչ քանակով?

իսկ վիտամին C-ն ինչի են նաև գրում *ասկորբինովայա կիսլատա*  :Think:  

Ռուսական դեղերը էժան են, բայց կասկածանքով եմ վերաբերվում դրանց  :Blush:  

Դե հարգարժան ու անփոխարինելի ԱՊԱԳԱ ԵՎ ՆԵՐԿԱ ԲԺԻՇԿՆԵՐ , խնդրեմ , ցուցաբերեք ձեր գիտելիքները եվ անշռայլ օգտակար խորհուրդների տարափ կազմակերպեք վիտամինների թեմայի շուրջ:

Համոզված եմ որ շատերին օգտակար կլինի վիտամիններ օգտագործել , իսկ ճիշտ օգտագործման դեպում արդյունքը ակնհայտ կլինի: Բայց շատերը չգիտեն սկի թե ինչա վիտամինը, ու էտէղ մեղավորներ չկան, կան միայն անմեղ մտածելակերպի բարի ու անզգույշ մարդիկ  :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բժիշկները հիմա երկու խմբի են բաժանվում: Մի մասը պնդում է, որ պետք է պրոֆիլակտիկայի համար վիտամիններ ընդունել, իսկ մյուս մասը, որ դրանք պետք է ընդունել միայն հիպովիտամինոզների ժամանակ: Իմ անձնական կարծիքն է վիտամինները ստանալ ճիշտ սնվելու միջոցով:
Պարզապես վիտամին C-ի մյուս անունն է ասկորբինաթթու: Ի դեպ, այս վիտամինը բացառություն չէ: Մնացածներն էլ իրենց երկրորդ անուններն ունեն:

----------


## Hovulik

Սկսենք եղբայր ջան...
Ուրեմն վիտամինները դրանք կենսաբանական ակտիվ նյութեր են, որոնք մասնակցում են մեր օրգանիզմում տեղի ունեցող նյութափախանակային ռեակցիաներին, դրանով իսկ կարգավորելով նրանց ընթացքը...
Սա գիտականորեն
Ինչ վերաբերվում է միշտ կամ պրոֆիլակտիկ խմելուն.... Եղբայր Դուք գտնվում եք Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում - Արարատյան Դաշտավայրում, այնտեղ, որտեղ ծնվում են մեծ քանակությամբ Վիտամիններ... այսինքն սնվել մեր տեղական սննդամթերքով, մենք ամողջովին լուծում ենք վիտամինների պահանջը...
Ինչ վերաբերվում է դեղերին ռուսական, ոչինչ ասել չեմ կարող, քանի որ դա կլինի կամ գովազդ կամ հակագովազդ...
Բայց մեր տեղական դեղերիմ ասին պետք է ասեմ, որ ես իմ պրակտիկայում աշխատում եմ տեղական դեղեր նշանակեմ, քանի որ նրանք ավելի էժան են, և լավ էլ եֆեկտ են տալիս... հազվադեպ եմ դիմում արտասահմանյան դեղերին, միայն այն դեպքում, երբ տեղական անալոգներ չկան...

ԿԱրծում եմ պատասխանեցի հարցերիդ, եթե ինչ-որ հարց մնաց անպատասխան խնդրում եմ նշիր... Մեծ հաճույքով կպատասխանեմ...

----------


## Սուրենիքս

հարգելի *Hovulik*   , համաձայնվիր որ թեկուզև ապրում ենք արարատյան դաշտավայրում (չնայած 5 տարի է ինչ այս դաշտավայրում եմ բնակվում) այն ու ամենայնիվ հնարավոր չէ միշտ հետեվել առողջ ապրելակերպին եվ սնվել մեր սննդամթերքով, եվ սնվելուս ել դեռ համոզված չես լինում արդյոք դու ստանում ես բավարար վիտամիններ: Հարցը ավելի է բարդանում երբ աշխատող ՀՀ բնակիչը 24 ժամվա մեջ (իմ անձնական  դեպքում-->) 9 ժամ աշխատում է, 1 ժամ ընդմիջում է ունենում, և գոնէ 8-9 ժամ գիշերն է հաջողացնում քնել: Ես համոզված եմ որ հայաստանում շատ հազվադեպ կգտնվի մի աշխատող մարդ որը ընդմիջման ժամանակ ընդունում է այնպիսի սնունդ որը լի է արարատյան դաշտավայրի վիտամիններով: իսկ օրվա մնացած ազատ ժամանակը , որը կազմում է (իմ անձնական  դեպքում-->) 6 ժամ, որից 4-ը երեկոյան ժամանակ, 2-ը առավոտյան, Անհնար է լինում ճիշտ և  համաձայնեցված սնունդ ընդունել որը լինի այնպիսի սննդամթերքներից որոնք օրենքով պիտի որ  լի լինեն վիտամիններով: 
Հետևաբար գտնում եմ որ պետք է պրոֆիլակտիկ ապահովել քո մարմինը վիտամիններով  :Think:  
Իսկ սնվել առողջ սնունդով կարող է միայն ազատ ժամանակ ունեցող մարդը  :Think:  

Կխնդրեի քեզ ասել որոշ տեղական դեղերի ֆիրմաներ, որոնք հատկապես վիտամիններ են արտադրում, քանի որ ես չգիտեմ որ տեղական վիտամիններ կան  :Ok:   Ես կհետևեմ քո խորհուրդին և կլինեմ տեղական վիտամիններ օգտագործող, ազնիվ ՀՀ քաղաքացի:
իսկ տեղականի վիտամինները նույնպես արարատյան դաշտավայրի սննդամթերքներից են ստեղծվում ?  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եթե հասցնում ես լրացուցիչ վիտամիններ ստանալ, ապա կհասցնես նաև վիտամիններով հարուստ սնունդ ընդունել: Կարևորը՝ մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի:

----------


## Սուրենիքս

ՈՉ և ԿՐԿԻՆ ՈՉ  հարգելի Բյուրակն,  վիտամինները ավելի էժան ու արագ են  !!!

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարգելիս, ինձ կասե՞ս, թե ինչ արժեն այդ վիտամինները: Եվ ինչո՞վ են ավելի արագ: Եվ դու ինչո՞վ ես սնվում:

----------


## Սուրենիքս

> Հարգելիս, ինձ կասե՞ս, թե ինչ արժեն այդ վիտամինները: Եվ ինչո՞վ են ավելի արագ: Եվ դու ինչո՞վ ես սնվում:


դե սնվում եմ օրինակ "հօթ դօգ"-ով, ... եվ այլն, ոնց ինչ ստացվի . երբեմն մսեղեն, ջրալի ճաշեր, հարցը այնպիսին է որ միանշանակ պատասխան չի կարող ունենալ  :Wink:  

Վիտամինները , (մուլտի)  միջինը 2000- 3000 դրամ, իսկ օրինակ առանձին վիտամինները` տեղական կամ ռուսական , առժեն մի քանի հարյուր դրամ,
Արագ են ընդունման առումով:
երևի նայեվ արդյունքի առումով  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արդյունքը բնավ չի կարող ավելի լավը լինել, քանի որ կան տվյալներ որոշ վիտամինների ավելցուկի պատճառով առաջացած խանգարումների մասին:
Կներես, բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ հոթ դոգը և մնացած նմանատիպ ուտելիքները պարզապես աղբ են՝ պատրաստված անհայտ ծագում ունեցող սնունդից: Իմ կարծիքով, դժվար չէ այդ աղբի հետ գոնե մեկ-երկու գազար կամ խնձոր կամ այլ միրգ-բանջարեղեն զուգակցելը, ինչը հաստատ շատ ավելի էժան է, քան սինթետիկ վիտամինները: 

Եվ հետո, մրգերով ու բանջարեղեններով մենք ստանում ենք նաև հանքային աղեր, ինչպես նաև թաղանթանյութ, որոնք նույնպես շատ կարևոր են մեր օրգանիզմի նորմալ կենսագործունեության համար: Ի դեպ, ճարպալույծ վիտամինները ստանում ենք կենդանական սննդից: Այնպես որ, դրա ընդունումն էլ է կարևոր:

----------


## Սուրենիքս

հագարժան Բյուրակն , համաձայնվում եմ նրա հետ որ կարելի է հաջողացնել և զուգակցել մեկ խնձոր ու գազար ուտելիքի հետ: ու այսուհետև կաշխատեմ հետևել այդ գեղեցիկ սովորույթին, դրա մեջ կա նաև ռոմանտիզմ, այդպես չես կարծում ?  :Ok:  

սակայն կմնամ այն կարծիքին որ պետք է ընդունել բարձրակարգ ֆիրմաների վիտամինների հավաքածու, իհարկե ոչ այնքան որ վիտամինոզ սկսվի:

այդ իսկ պատճառով կարիք ունեմ ստանալու խորհուրդ թե ինչ վիտամիններ են խորհուրդ տրվում ու ինչ գրաֆիկով   :Blush:

----------


## docart

Պեռք չէ օգտագործել այնպիսի պրեպարատներ, որոնց մեշ պարունակվում է և վիտամիններ և մինարալններ միասին , քանի որ դանդաղում է թե մեկի թե մյուսի նեռծծումը աղիներից

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> այդ իսկ պատճառով կարիք ունեմ ստանալու խորհուրդ թե ինչ վիտամիններ են խորհուրդ տրվում ու ինչ գրաֆիկով


Դե ես էլ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս վիտամինները սննդով ստանալ, եթե քեզ մոտ լուրջ խանգարումներ չկան:  :LOL: 

Իսկ Դոկարտի հետ համաձայն եմ. հանքային նյութերը պետք է լինեն ոչ միայն ճշգրիտ փոխհարաբերությամբ, այլև նրանց հետ պետք է համապատասխան սննդանյութեր լինեն, որ նպաստեն ներծծմանը:

----------


## Արշակ

Համաձայն եմ Բյուրակնի ասածների հետ։ Ես բժիշկ չեմ, բայց իմ իմանալով վիտամինների առանձին ընդունումը ոչ միայն չի կարող ավելի լավ արդյունք տալ, քան բնական սննդի միջոցով ընդունումը, այլև վնասակար էլ է։ Որքան էլ որ «բարձրակարգ» ֆիրմաներ լինեն արտադրողները, միևնույն է, համոզված եմ, որ բնական սննդից  զատված վիտամինների արտադրությունը միայն մարդկանցից փող շորթելու միջոց է։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հետաքրքիր է՝ առաջներում այդ սինթետիկ վիտամինները չկային: Մի՞թե մեր նախնիները դժգոհում էին իրենց առողությունից:
Դեմ չեմ, հատուկ դեպքերում կարելի է օգտագործել լրացուցիչ վիտամիններ, բայց միայն հատուկ դեպքերում... Ասենք՝ հղիության ժամանակ, կամ երբ բնակվում ես այնպիսի երկրում, որտեղ այս կամ այն վիտամինը պարզապես հնարավոր չէ սննդով ստանալ: Մեզ մոտ այդ խնդիրը չկա:

----------


## Գեվորգ

էնքան խոսեցիք սննադամթերքների մասին ախորժակս բացվեց, հեսա էս գրեմ գնամ ուտելու.....

ես օգտագործում եմ  VITAMAXS  / ճիշտ գրեցի՞/ ասում են աշխարհում ամենալավ վիտամինն ա,  խմում եմ 2 օրը մեկ; 15 հատ ա, »»  30 օր

*Բյուրակնը* ճիշտ ա ասում..., բայց *Սուրենի* նկարագրած դեպքում, որը շատ նման ա իմ դեպքին, վիտամիններ են պետք, հատկապես Գարնան սկսզբին !!!
իսկ ամռանը, կամ աշնանը պետք չի ..

----------


## Ուլուանա

Համաձայն եմ Բյուրակնի հետ, ավելացնելու բան, կարծես թե, չունեմ։ :Wink:

----------


## Riddle

Հարգարժան ապագա և ներկա բժիշկներ, արդյո՞ք եղունգների ամրությունը և որակը կախված են վիտամիններից, և եթե այո, ապա կոնկրետ ո՞ր վիտամինն է <<պատասխանատու>> եղունգների համար:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարգարժան ապագա և ներկա բժիշկներ, արդյո՞ք եղունգների ամրությունը և որակը կախված են վիտամիններից, և եթե այո, ապա կոնկրետ ո՞ր վիտամինն է <<պատասխանատու>> եղունգների համար:


Իսկ ոչ բժիշկները, որ պատասխանե՞ն  :Wink: 

Հիմնականում եղունգների որակը կախված է յոդից, սակայն եթե չեմ սխալվում B վիտամինն էլ է «պատասխանատու»  :Smile: 
Եթե սխալ եմ գրել, մեր բժիշկներին խնդրում եմ ուղղել

----------


## Bonita

> Հարգարժան ապագա և ներկա բժիշկներ, արդյո՞ք եղունգների ամրությունը և որակը կախված են վիտամիններից, և եթե այո, ապա կոնկրետ ո՞ր վիտամինն է <<պատասխանատու>> եղունգների համար:


Իմ եղունգները ահավոր շերտավորվում են ու դրա համար ապագա բժշկին ( ինձ ) ներկա բժիշկները  խորհուրդ  տվեցին կալցի,բայց որ ճիշտն ասեմ ոչ մի փոփոխություն չկա…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ով ասի որ վիտամինները հիմարություն են իրենց հետ ես լուրջ կռիվ կանեմ...... 

Սեփական փորձ ....
8 ամիս (հոկտեմբերից - մայիս)  անընդմեջ ուտելով չնչին բացառություններով նույն ոլոռ, հնդկացորեն, բրինձ, կարտոֆիլ (որի մեջ ընդհանրապես բացակայում է օսլա ասածը), մակարոն (որի մեջ բացի լավագույն դեպքում 1 կարգի ալյուրից ուրիշ բան դժվար լինի), օրգանիզմումդ եղած պաշարնել լրիվ սպառվում են ու տրաքում ես։ Լավագույն դեպքում օրվա մեջ նորմալ (աշխատունակ) զգում ես մի 3-4 ժամ .... Էն ել եթե մի 12 ժամ քնել ես։ ու ինչքան ուզում ես քնի ինչ ուզում ես արա ...... վերցնում ես ու սկսում ես վիտամիններ խմել.... Ու համել մի մարդ որ հոգեբանորեն քեզ համոզի որ կարող ես հաղթահարել այդ ամենը։  :Blush:   :Love:   Ու սկսում է օր օրի վրա ինքնազգացողությունդ լավանալ։ ....... հետո էլ ամիս ամիսուկեսից ամառը գալիսա քչից շատից միքիչ Արարատյան դաշտավայրի բարիքներից օգտվում ես լավա լինում  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ով ասի որ վիտամինները հիմարություն են իրենց հետ ես լուրջ կռիվ կանեմ...... 
> 
> Սեփական փորձ ....
> 8 ամիս (հոկտեմբերից - մայիս)  անընդմեջ ուտելով չնչին բացառություններով նույն ոլոռ, հնդկացորեն, բրինձ, կարտոֆիլ (որի մեջ ընդհանրապես բացակայում է օսլա ասածը), մակարոն (որի մեջ բացի լավագույն դեպքում 1 կարգի ալյուրից ուրիշ բան դժվար լինի), օրգանիզմումդ եղած պաշարնել լրիվ սպառվում են ու տրաքում ես։ Լավագույն դեպքում օրվա մեջ նորմալ (աշխատունակ) զգում ես մի 3-4 ժամ .... Էն ել եթե մի 12 ժամ քնել ես։ ու ինչքան ուզում ես քնի ինչ ուզում ես արա ...... վերցնում ես ու սկսում ես վիտամիններ խմել.... Ու համել մի մարդ որ հոգեբանորեն քեզ համոզի որ կարող ես հաղթահարել այդ ամենը։    Ու սկսում է օր օրի վրա ինքնազգացողությունդ լավանալ։ ....... հետո էլ ամիս ամիսուկեսից ամառը գալիսա քչից շատից միքիչ Արարատյան դաշտավայրի բարիքներից օգտվում ես լավա լինում


Դե, եթե մարդուն անհրաժեշտ վիտամինները բնական ձևով ստանալու հնարավորություն չկա, պարզ է, որ վիտամինների տեսքով ընդունելն ավելի լավ է, քան ընդհանրապես չընդունելը, բայց եթե կարելի է բնական սննդի միջոցով ստանալ, ինչու՞ վիտամիններ ընդունել:  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Իհարկե, մի առանձին կուրս ստացա վիտամինների, բայց դա էլ բավարար չէր:


Ես կասեի անիմաստ էր։ :Wink:  
Չեմ կարծում, թե հաբերով ընդունված զտված վիտամինները որևէ մեկին կարող են օգուտ բերել։
Կներեք օֆֆտոպի ու չհիմնավորված, ոչ մասնագիտական գրառման համար։ :Blush:

----------

